# Monster Shroom!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

This is an old article from last year, but it still amazes me whenever
I see it.
*41 pounds...Wow!*
I could only imagine a morel this size!
:yikes:

http://jimmyakin.typepad.com/defensor_fidei/images/2007/07/11/giant_mushroom.jpg

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/07/11/1975472.htm?section=justin


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats nothing check this out: http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4158/is_20000806/ai_n14338782


----------

